# Fly Free, Fly Strong Blueberry



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://imgur.com/pwP7i47

Today I discovered my birdcage open, perhaps from malicious intent or my own negligence. Two of three birds were inside. My brave little bluebear was gone. 

I can only hope he enjoys his freedom. I am trying everything to bring him home but I have no hope to be honest. We called and called for him with no luck. He cannot survive temperatures below 40F and hawks have been spotted in the area...

In two weeks, the bird cage was coming in for the winter. I used that small time outdoors remaining to justify not purchasing a cage lock. I cannot forgive myself for that. 

My flock is quieter without his song, his friends are heartbroken and have gone feral against me. We are inside praying blueberry will find his way back and will come home...if not, be strong little buddy.

I have to admit. My beliefs in karma are broken. I have tried to do so much good lately only to find tumors on my rat, to have this happen, to lose money and have strangers refuse to return it...I can't take much more.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

A friend recently shared this with me and pointed me to number 6 in particular after I vented about the excess of ups and downs I was experiencing. I know that it won't bring your bird or your money back, but it makes situations that seem to be nothing but horrible a little easier to accept.
http://www.myrkothum.com/the-10-very-best-zen-stories/


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I really hope Blueberrycomes back, and if not, finds safety elsewhere


----------



## BonkersPo (Sep 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your downpour of bad luck but things will turn around for you, be positive and I hope Blueberry is found soon or finds a new safe home


----------

